# RB20, how good are they?



## GreekWarrior (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everyone  ,

I am thinking of buying an R32 GTS-t and was just wondering how good the RB20 is. Would it be better to swap it for an RB25 or even an RB26? Since I will be limited by price I would probably be keeping the RB20 in there anyway.

Also do they responed good to modification? I heard that they are stronger than an SR20, an can take more punishment.

Would you say that the GTS-t with the rb20 would be a good place to start, since it will be my first car?


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

The R32 GTS-t is an amazing car standard, with a few mods you ave a good race or drift car. It would be a good place to start if you wanna start with a turbo car, get better at driving an handling the powerhouse then swap the rb20 for a 25 and get more power, give it more. The rb will handle higher power on standard internals then the sr. Both wicked engines though. Get a 4 door and remove that gay spoiler, sack it on some 17's and you have a wicked looking skyline that you can go serve some of those honda suckers in. :thumbup:


----------

